# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version >  Kernel 3.7 and AMD cpu's

## cariboo

Just out of curiosity, how many of us with AMD cpu's are having trouble booting the the latest kernel available in the repositories?

My Intel atom powered netbook runs just fine with the 3.7.0.2 kernel.

----------


## P-I H

I have no problem to boot.
The installation is an upgrade from 12.04.1 to 12.10 and then with changed source list


```
sudo sed -i 's/quantal/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

----------


## jppr

I have that problem  :Sad:  I can´t boot in 3.7 kernel, system immediately freezes and gets stuck in it and not do anything any more after that

My system is... Asus motherboard, AMD Athlon 250 II 3,0 Ghz, 4 Gt DDR2 ram and Nvidia 9400 gt

----------


## zenarcher

I'm having boot problems with my 64 bit system...AMD processor.

zenarcher

----------


## rtalcott

Same here...AMD64 and it does not want to boot...however I installed the latest RC of GhostBSD and that boots/installs with no problem.

----------


## ronacc

AMD 64 here and no boot with the 3.7 kernel either with upgraded Quantal hd install or live cd , 3.5.0-17 boots ok

----------


## rtalcott

sometimes I get the error "*soft lockup cpu0...*" or something like that...I have never seen this one before....and it hangs...if it will boot I only see one core of 4.

----------


## jfernyhough

Not that it's a solution, but does installing amd64-microcode make any difference?

----------


## P-I H

I have the AMD microcode installed and is using the Nvidia 304.43 driver.

----------


## jfernyhough

What about mainline rc6?

 :Capital Razz:

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

link in my sig, i have a M4A79XTD EVO, there is a USB 3 version, you should go with a AM3+ Board IMO, that was not a option or it was too expense when i built my system

----------


## VinDSL

> link in my sig, i have a M4A79XTD EVO, there is a USB 3 version, you should go with a AM3+ Board IMO, that was not a option or it was too expense when i built my system


Doh!  Was that in your sig before?!?!?!?

I've been distracted by putting up a Christmas tree today.

Got the curtains open, and it's so bright in here, I can hardly see the screen.

Maybe Santa will bring me a new mobo, and 128GB DDR3 RAM...  LoL!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ventrical

All still working here on this old machine.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Doh!  Was that in your sig before?!?!?!?
> 
> I've been distracted by putting up a Christmas tree today.
> 
> Got the curtains open, and it's so bright in here, I can hardly see the screen.
> 
> Maybe Santa will bring me a new mobo, and 128GB DDR3 RAM...  LoL!


been there for a long time, are you doing serious video editing or running a server
we can't have a tree the cats would destroy it, less hassle to deal with anyway  :Smile:

----------


## johnnyde94

> Unless you can provide enough information in the bug report, you are more than likely to run into the *Brad Figg* bot, that will just keep asking you to install the next latest kernel. This problem isn't writing anything to the logs, so there really isn't much to report, except it doesn't work.


What info do you need?

----------


## lompolo

> What info do you need?


according to: 

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1077822

First step: Does the v3.6-rc1 kernel boot?
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...6-rc1-quantal/

----------


## johnnyde94

> according to: 
> 
> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1077822
> 
> First step: Does the v3.6-rc1 kernel boot?
> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...6-rc1-quantal/


No luck booting with 3.6-rc1

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> No luck booting with 3.6-rc1


what about 3.6.3
http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...3.6.3-quantal/

----------


## lompolo

> No luck booting with 3.6-rc1


This information is now also in bug report. That is good. 

Next step is bisecting between 3.5 and 3.6-rc1. This is regression. Therefore it is much more useful than testing any random kernels or newest.

If you are not familiar with bisecting and kernel compilation let's wait developer response.

----------


## Carterclan

No problem here

----------


## kurt18947

Very similar machine to ventrical above - Athlon II X2 with Nvidia 8400GS video.  Running a live USB install latest daily.  No issues so far except trying the default boot menu choice said I had a corrupt kernel image.    Selecting live session booted and functions fine so I'm pretty sure the kernel image is not corrupt  :Wink: .

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
Linux ubuntu 3.7.0-6-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 13:13:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## ronacc

still no joy for me as of todays daily . it dies at the same place as any attempt to boot from the hard disk with any kernel later than 3.5 . Its got to be either my MOBO (gigabyte ) or drive setup ( 2 ide 4 SATA ) .

----------


## andrew.46

Steady as a rock here...

----------


## lompolo

Here is some more info about bisecting
http://wiki.debian.org/DebianKernel/GitBisect



```
sudo apt-get install git
sudo apt-get build-dep linux-meta
```

install git and packages kernel building will need.



```
git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git
```

This will load lot of linux sources. If you save it you can update it later with git pull



```
cd linux-2.6
```

2.6 is just a name.



```
cp /boot/config-3.5 .config
```

choose config from working kernel.



```
git bisect start v3.6-rc1 v3.5
```

We want to test what changed between these versions. It will tell how many builds are needed at worst.

BUILD:



```
sudo fakeroot make deb-pkg
```



```
sudo dpkg -i ../linux-image-something
```

Build new kernel. and install it. (the new version of course)



```
sudo update-grub
```

reboot

Go again to linux directory.


```
git bisect good
```

if that was working or


```
git bisect bad
```

if it was bad

Repeat build until ready.

----------


## ronacc

A couple of days ago I went as far as the first bisect , the resultant kernel failed to boot I may try another bisect starting with that one . The problem I think is in the way the newer kernels handle mixed IDE and sata drives . The boot stalls after attaching the first 2 drives , which I think are the IDE drives , its hard to tell since the kernel calls everything SD(x) . I took the dvd of yesterdays daily which would not boot in my test box and it boots fine in my "work" box which is also AMD 64x2 and nvidia so that isnt the problem allso that box has only sata drives .

----------


## johnnyde94

> No luck booting with 3.6-rc1


Kernel 3.6-rc1 broke my CPU :Sad:  I can put on CPU but when I go to desk top all I see is a black arrow but can got to tty and update

----------


## jppr

I just tried to install today's Daily-Live, but that is only going to be anything at all. The installation runs just the same notifications of new USB devices than before, and then it freezes. If the problem is not USB 3.7 drivers in the kernel so that where a problem might exist? When the 3.5 kernel works without any problems.

My system is... Asus M2N68-AM PLUS motherboard, AMD Athlon 250 II X 2, 2 x 2 GB Kingston DDR2 and Nvidia 9400 Gt

----------


## zenarcher

> I just tried to install today's Daily-Live, but that is only going to be anything at all. The installation runs just the same notifications of new USB devices than before, and then it freezes. If the problem is not USB 3.7 drivers in the kernel so that where a problem might exist? When the 3.5 kernel works without any problems.
> 
> My system is... Asus M2N68-AM PLUS motherboard, AMD Athlon 250 II X 2, 2 x 2 GHz Kingston DDR2 and Nvidia 9400 Gt


Exactly the same situation I have with my USB KVM switch....freezes when it gets there while loading.  I am also using an AMD X2 processor.  No problems at all with kernel 3.5 nor any previous to that.

zenarcher

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

never had any issue with my moms athlon II x2 250 rengor cpu on the 3.7 kernel (qantal+xorg edgers)
but this is on a am3 boards

----------


## Lyfang

Hi! I found this link: Install Linux Kernel 3.7.1 On Ubuntu 12.10/12.04 and Linux Mint 14/13

----------


## geofb

HP-Pavilion AY597AA-ABL HPE-110f/ALOE, BIOS 5.03 09/11/2009
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 

This setup worked with kernels up until 3.6.10
Then it froze on: Loading initial ramdisk...

Same problem with 3.7.0 and 3.7.1

I got the machine to boot on 3.7.1 using: noapic nolapic noacpi

Once the machine was up, I reapplied the AMD microcode:

sudo aptitude reinstall amd64-microcode

Thereafter, machine boots without the need for: noapic nolapic noacpi

Linux hp 3.7.1-030701-generic #201212171620 SMP Mon Dec 17 21:21:30 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

----------


## zika

> HP-Pavilion AY597AA-ABL HPE-110f/ALOE, BIOS 5.03 09/11/2009
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 
> 
> This setup worked with kernels up until 3.6.10
> Then it froze on: Loading initial ramdisk...
> 
> Same problem with 3.7.0 and 3.7.1
> 
> I got the machine to boot on 3.7.1 using: noapic nolapic noacpi
> ...


That might be the reason I did not get any problems with 3.7 on AMD.
I've used microcode for quite some time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945481
Remedy I've used is just the same as it is in amd64-microcode with exception of some scripts and documents...
Thank You.
At the time I was trying to solve that problem, I did not notice that a package was available... It is nice to have it now...
(Ater some searching, when time permitted, there is same package for Quantal, emerged after my post given above, and it is also backported later for Precise...)

----------


## cariboo

I've had the amd84-microcode installed from the beginning, as I was getting a missing microcode error on boot. I didn't notice if there is a newer version available for the 3.7 kernel.

I'm using amd64-microcode (1.20120910-2) unstable.

----------


## zika

> I've had the amd84-microcode installed from the beginning, as I was getting a missing microcode error on boot. I didn't notice if there is a newer version available for the 3.7 kernel.
> 
> I'm using amd64-microcode (1.20120910-2) unstable.


Now Your original question that started this thread should be changed from



> Just out of curiosity, how many of us with  AMD cpu's are having trouble booting the the latest kernel available in  the repositories?
> 
> My Intel atom powered netbook runs just fine with the 3.7.0.2 kernel.


to

„Just out of curiosity, how many of us with  AMD cpu's that are having trouble booting the the latest kernel available in  the repositories have amd64-microcode (one way or another) installed?“

NHF,  just a teaser...  :Wave: 

Update₁: To be serious: I've noticed since I've started work today with it that 3.7.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu is noticeably slower than 999(daily) from mainline... It even seems to be slower that lowlatency of same version...

----------


## VinDSL

> Update₁: To be serious: I've noticed since I've started work today with it that 3.7.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu is noticeably slower than 999(daily) from mainline... It even seems to be slower that lowlatency of same version...


Heh!  Glad to hear that... in an odd way.

I was using the Ubu 3.7 final from the official PPA (for a few days) and this machine was flying like the wind.  Fast, everything was responsive, and so forth, and so on.

Now, I'm running the 3.7.1-030701 kernel, and it's dogging it, again.

Just saying...

----------


## zika

> Heh!  Glad to hear that... in an odd way.
> 
> I was using the Ubu 3.7 final from the official PPA (for a few days) and this machine was flying like the wind.  Fast, everything was responsive, and so forth, and so on.
> 
> Now, I'm running the 3.7.1-030701 kernel, and it's dogging it, again.
> 
> Just saying...


Bad news, 999 just panicked twice on me... I've jinxed it...
It is obviously suffering from pre-3.8 virus...
Trouble is that I was playing with scheduling, latency and such stuff and I might be to blame beside kernel itself...
Update₁: No, it's not my fault, liquorix 3.6 flies...

----------


## VinDSL

> Update₁: No, it's not my fault, liquorix 3.6 flies...


I've always loved Liquorix kernels -- always have it on tap!

Dittos for Ubu 10.10 and trust 2.6.x.

Those are my two fallbacks, when +1 takes a dive...   :Wink:

----------


## zika

> I've always loved Liquorix kernels -- always have it on tap!
> 
> Dittos for Ubu 10.10 and trust 2.6.x.
> 
> Those are my two fallbacks, when +1 takes a dive...


Which it does more and more RaRely... (pun intended)...

----------


## johnnyde94

3.7.0.7.11 error info...

----------


## kevpan815

I won't be able to test today's Nightly Build with my Dell AMD Processor and ATI Radeon Graphics Card Desktop today (due to the Winter Snow Storm hitting the Chicago Area right now as I am right now using my Dell Intel Netbook Only at the moment due to the fact that the lights just flickered and obviously my desktop does NOT have a Battery in the PC like my Dell Netbook has, but I will try Zsyncing tomorrow's Nightly Build assuming that we have power tomorrow morning and let you guys know how it turns out.

----------


## kevpan815

> Just out of curiosity, how many of us with AMD cpu's are having trouble booting the the latest kernel available in the repositories?
> 
> My Intel atom powered netbook runs just fine with the 3.7.0.2 kernel.


I just tried installing 3.7.1 (on an Intel EM64T Processor running AMD64 13.04, and got an Error saying that I had a Bad Download, don't know why however, unless my WIFI connection is not 100% at the moment, which very well could be a possibility with the Winter Snow Storm affecting us here in the Windy City, my ISP is Verizon Wireless by the way.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I just tried installing 3.7.1 (on an Intel EM64T Processor running AMD64 13.04, and got an Error saying that I had a Bad Download, don't know why however, unless my WIFI connection is not 100% at the moment, which very well could be a possibility with the Winter Snow Storm affecting us here in the Windy City, my ISP is Verizon Wireless by the way.


check the md5sum, sometimes data gets damaged in transit, yuo may have a incomplete download

----------


## manulemaboul

Same as many people here, I've tried all kernels and nothing boot since the 3.6 RC1.
After reading the thread, I've tried installing the amd64-microcode, still hangs.

Tried the noapic noacpi nolapic command lines, still hangs after enumerating my USB peripherals.

My config is an opteron 170 / dfi lanparty nforce 4 ultra D, using x386, not x64.

This is driving me crazy, I can't figure out what's going wrong and searching the web didn't helped  :Sad: .
I don't want to be stucked with 3.5.7 forever :/.

Downloading latest raring desktop image AMD64, I'll try to see if it boot from USB using x64 and amd64-microcode.

----------


## kevpan815

> Same as many people here, I've tried all kernels and nothing boot since the 3.6 RC1.
> After reading the thread, I've tried installing the amd64-microcode, still hangs.
> 
> Tried the noapic noacpi nolapic command lines, still hangs after enumerating my USB peripherals.
> 
> My config is an opteron 170 / dfi lanparty nforce 4 ultra D, using x386, not x64.
> 
> This is driving me crazy, I can't figure out what's going wrong and searching the web didn't helped .
> I don't want to be stucked with 3.5.7 forever :/.
> ...


My problem was different from yours, the first file (the all.deb file) that you are supposed to install first failed to even install. If someone could give me instructions on how to check the MD5 Sum in Ubuntu (I have checked MD5's before, but only in Microsoft Windows) I would be very grateful. I did wipe my system today when I updated to today's Nightly Build through Zsync and Clean Install but I do have the 3.7.1 Bad Download saved on a DVD Disk just in case I need to create some kind of Bug Report.

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

in a terminal
md5sum /path/to/file

----------


## manulemaboul

I know nothing will work, but can I install the x64 version of the 3.7.1 kernel just to test if it'll boot ? 

Is there any risks ?

----------


## cariboo

There shouldn't be any problem, if you install the 3.7 kernel, just make sure you have something to fallback on, either a running install with the 3.5 kernel, or another stable version.

----------


## manulemaboul

Still got the 3.5.7 i386 kernel wich is working, using it right now.

I was a bit scared that the x64 one could break some system files or something.
Let's try then, thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## williejones

> My problem was different from yours, the first file (the all.deb file) that you are supposed to install first failed to even install. If someone could give me instructions on *how to check the MD5 Sum in Ubuntu* (I have checked MD5's before, but only in Microsoft Windows) I would be very grateful. I did wipe my system today when I updated to today's Nightly Build through Zsync and Clean Install but I do have the 3.7.1 Bad Download saved on a DVD Disk just in case I need to create some kind of Bug Report.


This is how I check the md5 sum.  I download the iso to my desktop.  In a terminal type cd Desktop. type ls (to see the name o f the iso image), then type md5sum (name of iso image)
Note that you can start the name of the iso then hit tab to autocomplete the name.

After I get the md5 sum highlight and copy the answer.  Go to the web page you downloaded the iso from, look for md5sums.  When you are there select edit, find in the browser and paste your md5 sum in the search box.  See if it is found.

----------


## ronacc

after not being able to get 3.7 to work for me I tried the 3.8 rc1 and it boots right up .

----------


## cariboo

> after not being able to get 3.7 to work for me I tried the 3.8 rc1 and it boots right up .


I can finally boot into a newer kernel too.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zika

To clarify: I can boot in 3.8 but I can not stay long to work with it: kernel panics (recursive...)...
It panics almost the second it encounters compiz or minutes after it start gnome-session-fallback...
But, I'm not complaining...

----------


## sacridex

So when will 3.8 land in raring?
I'm yearningly looking forward to test raring on my amd machine.  :Smile:

----------


## JMB74

> So when will 3.8 land in raring?
> I'm yearningly looking forward to test raring on my amd machine.


https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ReleaseStatus/Raring




> As noted last week, we will keep the kernel in the Raring archive on a  v3.7 based kernel until a few upstream v3.8-rc# iterations have passed.   We'll then upload a v3.8 based kernel and remain on the v3.8 kernel for  the remainder of the Raring cycle.


So by a few, sounds like it may not be until say RC3 or RC4 perhaps?

Meaning it could be several weeks yet.

----------


## kansasnoob

Just testing Lubuntu i386 20130104 on this hardware:

AMD Sempron Processor LE-1250 @ 2.2 GHz
nVidia C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
nVidia MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
nVidia MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
2GB DDR2 RAM

And no matter if I choose check for defects, try w/o installing, or install I just get this:

amd_no_boot.JPG

Does that seem like the same issue?

If so is there a bug report?

Sorry for not reading every message, but this is a looooong thread  :Wink: 

Edit: It works fine (almost) on this hardware:

Intel Atom CPU  230 @ 1.60GHz
Intel 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
Intel N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
Realtek RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
2GB DDR2 RAM

Note: I say almost because check for defects fails to run properly but I know that's common in early development.

----------


## kansasnoob

Found one bug report:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1082673

Looks very similar ....... I think  :Wink:

----------


## cariboo

@kansasnoob, you screenshot is quite similar to the one I posted earlier in the thread. Boot on my system stops at the same place, the only difference is the peripheral manufacturers name.

----------


## kansasnoob

> @kansasnoob, you screenshot is quite similar to the one I posted earlier in the thread. Boot on my system stops at the same place, the only difference is the peripheral manufacturers name.


Found it:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=37

And maybe this bug:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...x/+bug/1077822

----------


## Gyokuro

I'm not an AMD user but I have searched the www.kernel.org git history tree and until kernel 3.8-rc1 only following patch went in which explicitly mentioning an AMD problem: 

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kerne...8cfa58f366cd49

so it seems that this part is missing in 3.7. Maybe I have overlooked something and the kernel guys have to cook a patch for your AMD problem.

----------


## hlewis

Have not been able to boot into 3.7 kernel since the upgrade, tried most if not all of the suggested fixes, nothing has worked.   Noting that that the boot sequence appeared to stop at the logitech listing for the mouse... I disconnected the Mouse, that action resulted in the stop appearing at Power Resource to register!  On a whim decided to disable ACPI in bios, didn't think this would do much, because as i recall most linux distros's ignore much the bios settings, could be wrong about that.  I saved the settings and rebooted, and much to my surprise 3.7 booted. 

Here is the output of my boot.log



```
Begin: Loading essential drivers ... FATAL: Error inserting microcode (/lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/microcode.ko): No such device
done.
Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... Begin: Requesting microcode update using per-core interface ... done.
done.
Begin: Mounting root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ... done.
Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ... done.
Begin: Running /scripts/local-bottom ... done.
done.
Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.
fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
/dev/sda1: clean, 320549/15073280 files, 2597315/60279552 blocks
modem-manager[687]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.6.0.0) starting...

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'SimTech'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Option'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Linktop'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'X22X'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Option High-Speed'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Nokia'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Longcheer'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'ZTE'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Wavecom'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Gobi'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Novatel'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Samsung'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'MotoC'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Sierra'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Huawei'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Ericsson MBM'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'AnyData'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Cinterion'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Iridium'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Loaded plugin 'Generic'

modem-manager[687]: <info>  Successfully loaded 20 plugins

 * Setting sensors limits                                                [ OK ] 
 * Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon                                           [ OK ]
 * Starting bluetooth daemon                                             [ OK ]
 * Starting CUPS printing spooler/server                                 [ OK ]
 * Starting Samba Auto-reload Integration                                [ OK ]
 * Stopping Samba Auto-reload Integration                                [ OK ]
SpamAssassin Mail Filter Daemon: disabled, see /etc/default/spamassassin
speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
 * Stopping System V initialisation compatibility                        [ OK ]
 * VirtualBox Additions disabled, not in a Virtual Machine
saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
 * Starting System V runlevel compatibility                              [ OK ]
 * Starting                                                              [ OK ]
 * Starting automatic crash report generation                            [ OK ]
 * Starting                                                              [ OK ]
 * Starting deferred execution scheduler                                 [ OK ]
 * Starting regular background program processing daemon                 [ OK ]
 * Starting anac(h)ronistic cron                                         [ OK ]
 * Starting                                                              [ OK ]
 * Starting                                                              [ OK ]
 * Starting save kernel messages                                         [ OK ]
 * Starting                                                              [ OK ]
 * Starting configure network device security                            [ OK ]
 * Starting CPU interrupts balancing daemon                              [ OK ]
 * Starting ACPI daemon                                                  [ OK ]
 * Starting configure virtual network devices                            [ OK ]
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
 * Stopping save kernel messages                                         [ OK ]
 * Stopping anac(h)ronistic cron                                         [ OK ]
 * Starting web server apache2                                           [ OK ] 
 * Stopping cold plug devices                                            [ OK ]
 * Stopping log initial device creation                                  [ OK ]
 * Starting load fallback graphics devices                               [ OK ]
 * Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices           [ OK ]
 * Starting save udev log and update rules                               [ OK ]
 * Stopping save udev log and update rules                               [ OK ]
 * Stopping enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices           [ OK ]
 * Starting load fallback graphics devices                               [fail]
 * Starting GNOME Display Manager                                        [ OK ]
 * Starting
```

Make of this what you will but it is booting.   Just thought it may be relevant.

----------


## kansasnoob

> Have not been able to boot into 3.7 kernel since the upgrade, tried most if not all of the suggested fixes, nothing has worked.   Noting that that the boot sequence appeared to stop at the logitech listing for the mouse... I disconnected the Mouse, that action resulted in the stop appearing at Power Resource to register!  On a whim decided to disable ACPI in bios, didn't think this would do much, because as i recall most linux distros's ignore much the bios settings, could be wrong about that.  I saved the settings and rebooted, and much to my surprise 3.7 booted. 
> 
> Here is the output of my boot.log
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Begin: Loading essential drivers ... FATAL: Error inserting microcode (/lib/modules/3.7.0-7-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/microcode.ko): No such device
> done.
> ...


Good find! I just tried the same Lubuntu disc that had earlier failed on me and used the acpi=off boot parameter as shown here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions

Success  :Very Happy: 

The screen resolution is too low but that may even be a different issue. It's adequate to allow installation though, after which I could fiddle with the nVidia drivers  :Wink:

----------


## ventrical

I just booted up the daily (raring-desktop-amd64.iso) last night on my Acer Extensa and it works just fine. 3.7.0-7

----------


## sacridex

3.8 kernel has landed in raring and now its working fine!  :Smile: 
(amd 64 x2 6000+, asus m2n sli deluxe)

----------


## ronparent

> 3.8 kernel has landed in raring and now its working fine! 
> (amd 64 x2 6000+, asus m2n sli deluxe)


Same here!!!! Nothing seems to be broken - yet!!!!!!

----------


## kuvanito

> Just out of curiosity, how many of us with AMD cpu's are having trouble booting the the latest kernel available in the repositories?
> 
> My Intel atom powered netbook runs just fine with the 3.7.0.2 kernel.


i was looking for some help but can't find any.
long ago i gave up on installing ubuntu on any amd cpu computer,why? because they gave me nothing but problems....
yesterday someone gave me a dell pc with an amd athlon x2 cpu and nvidia chipset with 2g of ram and inmediatly i downloaded my 64bit iso of the day and proceed to test it,for man sake,this amd's cpu continue to be the crap they have always been,there is no way i could run that daily build in this machine and this is something i do daily on my intel rig.i will never ever use an amd pc for my self with any other os that windows,they are crap to me,my own opinion OK,hehehehe in the other hand i continue to have crashes at all time with 64bit but 32bit runs smooth,so i am giving up on 64bit for now until RR is released and then i'll see.....happy testing....
hey do you need an amd pc? is outside by the curve if you make it before the garbage truck by 6:00 am today 02/01/2013 hehehehehehe....1 hour left...

----------


## jerrylamos

I've been running Acer Aspire 5253 with amd64 for the last couple of years on a variety of Ubuntu's up to 3.8.0-2, linux mint, debian, ... most of the time running fine, 32 bit and 64 bit.

Biggest difficulty has been installing an ubuntu on a USB hard drive with the Acer.  It will boot and run from the USB where I test Ubuntu's, but attempts to install to the USB screw everything up.  Grub goes into a mess particularly Grub 2.  "Don't install onto USB from the Acer amd64!".

In times past I had a Windows 7 hard drive and installing onto the USB hard drive I couldn't boot anything.  Easy to remove the Windows 7 hard drive to sve it and put in another one for testing.

So I do the installs on USB plugged into intel netbook and tower with no problem whatsoever.  Once installed somewhere else they will run fine on the amd64.

With no USB hard drive, the Acer amd64 installs and runs various 32 bit and 64 bit linux's fine. 

Just nicer on my Intel netbook and tower I can install several linux on USB hard drive for testing etc.

----------


## ventrical

> i was looking for some help but can't find any.
> long ago i gave up on installing ubuntu on any amd cpu computer,why? because they gave me nothing but problems....
> yesterday someone gave me a dell pc with an amd athlon x2 cpu and nvidia chipset with 2g of ram and inmediatly i downloaded my 64bit iso of the day and proceed to test it,for man sake,this amd's cpu continue to be the crap they have always been,there is no way i could run that daily build in this machine and this is something i do daily on my intel rig.i will never ever use an amd pc for my self with any other os that windows,they are crap to me,my own opinion OK,hehehehe in the other hand i continue to have crashes at all time with 64bit but 32bit runs smooth,so i am giving up on 64bit for now until RR is released and then i'll see.....happy testing....
> hey do you need an amd pc? is outside by the curve if you make it before the garbage truck by 6:00 am today 02/01/2013 hehehehehehe....1 hour left...



Dern!! :Mad:

----------


## zika

Yet another AMD discarded too soon...

----------


## ventrical

> Yet another AMD discarded too soon...



I just love taking those roadside tosses and bringing them back from the shredders teeth :Smile: 

I have been lucky so far with AMD athlon 2x acer extensa 4420 64bit.  Also an AMD 32 bit 1.2 GHz..

----------


## ventrical

Just zsynced the daily and got a seamless live USB on:



```
0:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)
00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7914
00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)
00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)
00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)
00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)
00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)
00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
0b:06.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711SP1 Memory CardBus Controller (rev 01)
0b:06.2 SD Host controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MMC/SD Controller (rev 02)
0b:06.3 Mass storage controller: O2 Micro, Inc. Integrated MS/xD Controller (rev 01)
0b:06.4 FireWire (IEEE 1394): O2 Micro, Inc. Firewire (IEEE 1394) (rev 02)
```

----------


## VinDSL

> I tried the rc6 yesterday, and I do have the amd-microcode installed, and still no joy.





> Same odd naming on an i5, so it's not AMD-specific


Interesting!

I never realized that AMD & Intel microcode are both available.

I just installed Intel microcode via Synaptic and it seems to be working fine...



```
vindsl@Zuul:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | cut -c 13-60
 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz

vindsl@Zuul:~$ dmesg | grep microcode
[    2.020696] microcode: CPU0 sig=0xf25, pf=0x4, revision=0x1b
[    2.021259] microcode: CPU0 updated to revision 0x2b, date = 2004-08-11
[    2.021278] microcode: CPU1 sig=0xf25, pf=0x4, revision=0x1b
[    2.021578] microcode: CPU1 updated to revision 0x2b, date = 2004-08-11
[    2.022487] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
```

Learn something new every day.

Just saying...

----------


## cariboo

> Interesting!
> 
> I never realized that AMD & Intel microcode are both available.
> 
> I just installed Intel microcode via Synaptic and it seems to be working fine...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


A couple of days ago, the amd-microcode was replaced by linux-firmware.

----------


## VinDSL

> A couple of days ago, the amd-microcode was replaced by linux-firmware.


Is the "coast clear", so to speak?

I'd really like to upgrade to an 8-core AMD mobo...  :Wink:

----------


## zika

> Interesting!
> 
> I never realized that AMD & Intel microcode are both available.
> 
> I just installed Intel microcode via Synaptic and it seems to be working fine...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1945481




> A couple of days ago, the amd-microcode was replaced by linux-firmware.


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2110366

----------


## killian_ro

Please learn your plurals! Its "cpus" in the thread title.

----------


## zika

> Please learn your plurals! *Its* "cpus" in the thread title.


No need to shout...
Isn't „it's“ more proper than „its“ in Your sentence...?

----------


## cariboo

> Please learn your plurals! Its "cpus" in the thread title.


Thank you for making your first post in 6 years one that criticizes my spelling.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kansasnoob

> Thank you for making your first post in 6 years one that criticizes my spelling.


Ain't life grand  :LOL:

----------


## VinDSL

> Thank you for making your first post in 6 years one that criticizes my spelling.


LoL!  Nice skewer...   :Cool:

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> I'd really like to upgrade to an 8-core AMD mobo...


what would you do with 8 cores? are you media editing?

----------


## VinDSL

> what would you do with 8 cores? are you media editing?


Occasionally...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5XAEl9dd_s

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> Occasionally...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5XAEl9dd_s


how wil yu fit 8 cores in your conky script
btw have you checked your launchpad email?

----------


## ronacc

just a note , it turns out that something Ubuntu was doing ( or not doing) was what was screwing those of us with AMD 64 systems . I just updated my Sabayon 10 install and that included the 3.7.0 kernel , it booted and runs fine . If a small underfunded distro can get it right what excuse does Ubuntu have .

----------


## pqwoerituytrueiwoq

> just a note , it turns out that something Ubuntu was doing ( or not doing) was what was screwing those of us with AMD 64 systems . I just updated my Sabayon 10 install and that included the 3.7.0 kernel , it booted and runs fine . If a small underfunded distro can get it right what excuse does Ubuntu have .


was that rhetorical?
this is testing, in testing stuff breaks
it is bigger and has more stuff to deal with
we are on kernel 3.8 rc6/rc7 now

----------


## jerrylamos

> was that rhetorical?
> this is testing, in testing stuff breaks
> it is bigger and has more stuff to deal with
> we are on kernel 3.8 rc6/rc7 now


Stuff breaks, some stuff gets fixed, some doesn't.  We testers have no way of knowing what development intends to work on and fix and what they are not interested in.  

One of the areas developers are not at all interested in is WPA encrypted network connecting.  On amd64 Raring automatically "disconnects" on boot.  And just sits there.  Syslog says NM recognizes "secrets" are required, which it has, but refuses to use.  Precise connects just fine.  So I have to manually connect using the "secrets" that NM already has stored.  No action on my lauhchpad bugs.

Ubuntu's primary interest is Unity eye candy directed at smartphones. I would hope for a split, Ubuntu for smartphones much stripped down on function and faster (comparatively Android goes like blazes on my tablets) and full function on the far more capable pc's.

This is linux.  We have choices.  I do look for Raring bugs (whether development is interested or not) and also run 12.04.x to rescue the Raring, and also a amd64 Mint which is directed at pc's not smartphones so it is easier to set up and run for what I do.  Your milage may vary.

----------


## ronacc

> was that rhetorical?
> this is testing, in testing stuff breaks
> it is bigger and has more stuff to deal with
> we are on kernel 3.8 rc6/rc7 now


it was more informational . Yes this is testing , I could not test for almost half of the cycle due to the 3.7 kernels not booting on my ( and many others ) system . the problem was ignored there were similar issues with quantal also , being used as a second class participant does not give me a warm fuzzy feeling .

----------


## ronacc

> Ubuntu's primary interest is Unity eye candy directed at smartphones. I would hope for a split, Ubuntu for smartphones much stripped down on function and faster (comparatively Android goes like blazes on my tablets) and full function on the far more capable pc's.


I saw an article ,I couldn't find it again to link it , saying that Ubuntu was hoping for an ubuntu phone this year . While I might buy one , being a collector of lost causes , Ubuntu will be going up against 2 very fierce competitors that own the smart phone field of battle ( android and Ios ) + 2 others that are determined capture a slice their monopoly ( microsoft and blackberry ) + a host of bit players . Mark has chosen a minefield to dance in .

----------


## cariboo

This thread is starting to stray off topic. For more info on the Ubuntu smartphone, have a look at this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2100707

Since we are now on kernel 3.8.0-6, this thread has outlived it's usefulness. Thread closed.

----------

